# Endura Kura Clover - Oh where, Oh Where..



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Hello folks, 

You guys really have taught me a lot over the last couple years. Thanks  

Our first plot will be going in a couple/few weeks. A heavy dose of buckwheat will be planted in may/June. Come August we want to roll it under and go with a mixed fall planting. One of the fall planting seeds is Endura Kura Clover. This seed creates a problem. Seems that every place I call has never heard of or does not know how to get the specific clover I am looking for. I know it is out there because it is part of the Michigan QDMA mix. One of my goals is to not pay high shipping costs from other states. Hence the need to find it somwhere in my driving range to Mt. Pleasant. 

Please can someone help me to locate specifically "Endura Kura Clover" in close proximity to my home in Canton, MI or somewhere along the drive to my Grandfathers property in Mount Pleasant. Will truly appreciate any leads. 

We need only 6lbs.


----------



## TSPham (Nov 4, 2004)

I contacted AMPAC seeds by email and they gave me a local distributor in Zeeland/Holland in West Michigan. The local distributor ignored my email requests, so I called them by phone and was able to request they order some from AMPAC for me. It came in minimum of 50 pounds, innoculant with it (you have to mix it when ready). Ran right around $250 total, so you'll probably want to find a couple guys to share with unless you plan on a large planting. I am splitting this order with a buddy, but it's still more than I have use for. PM me if you're willing to come up to the Grand Rapids area for some.

This was the best I could do after pursuing this since February....the seeds just came in last week, but I'm doing like you with Buckwheat right now. Vandenbosch seed is the supplier in Zeeland and has Buckwheat for around $18 for 50#'s.

TSPham


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

TSPham,

I here you about the pursuit since February. So far the price for buckwheat in my area is .75/lb. That is nearly double then what I anticipated. $18 for 50lb. is what I am looking for. Did they have to order your buckwheat also or was that in stock? I will PM you with some other info. 

Thanks, 
Doctor


----------

